# Mozart, Ignorance and Education



## colleengail726 (Aug 1, 2007)

I wish to stay clear of controversy but, at the same time, to write about Mozart, Ignorance and Education. First because Mozart is in many respects an attractive figure in our culture, because he is believed to have been one of the greatest composers of music history, and because his musical talents are said to have been of an almost unique kind. I also want to touch on Ignorance, which I define as being a vacuum in our education, filled by rubbish or never filled at all. We know that Nature abhors a vacuum and you can be sure your views of Mozart and his musical achievements (right or wrong) are either rubbish or they are not. Mine too. And finally, I want to talk briefly about Education. For education (of course) exists to drive away ignorance and error. It's what teachers do. If I can do all three of these in this short thread without being controversial I will be still be a member of this forum. (I will also have achieved something memorable). 

Let us take the view that the career and abilities of Mozart were, indeed, faked and exaggerated to some extent. (I note that others have suggested so and they are not threatened by a ban). But they say the fakery and exaggeration in Mozart's career was typical of composers of the 18th century. Neither less nor more than that. That there was nothing strange or uncommon about this. That is was just part of reality in those days. The controversy (they say) is for me to argue that Mozart is a special case, that the SCALE of the fakery and deception is MASSIVE. It's THIS view which is 'controversial'. And although I believe it can be proved (on a case by case basis) I cannot tell you more of it, unless I am banned for doing so. 

So you run the risk of remaining ignorant of this issue. That's the price you pay. 

To those who teach music or who are learning music my appeal is that you throw away this nonsense idea of Mozart writing music like 'dictation from heaven'. There is, in fact, no evidence of such an ability in Mozart's life despite it being still widely believed and taught. The truth is that Mozart was a rather clumsy composer and was certainly no great pianist. Stripped of propaganda (much of it invented by patrons and early supporters) the real Mozart was often, in fact, overwhelmed by musical problems. And it would be good for teachers to teach this fact. 

Civilizations have their myths. Mozart is one of ours. They are the virtual 'gods of the state' and must not be challenged. Was it not Socrates who, long ago, challenged the gods of the state and was asked to drink hemlock as his punishment ? 

I ask you not to be ignorant of the importance of arriving at a view of Mozart and his career that is worthy of being taught and believed. The version you have of Mozart and his life has become the equivalent of the corporate propaganda of modern news channels.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

colleengail726 said:


> I wish to stay clear of controversy but, at the same time, to write about Mozart, Ignorance and Education.
> 
> …………
> 
> ...


What a joke. It's clearly another controversy thread.

Good bye Colleen.

When may we see you again? You haven't tried *GMG*, yet, have you? Fancy trying your luck over there? You wouldn't last long I shouldn't think. But it should be fun. Put your tin hat on.

Andy


----------



## Andrea Luchesi (Aug 2, 2007)

Good bye, Colleen.

we will miss your contributions, and your rare sense of humor, while you are away.

Best of luck in your researches.

(but – why not coming back with an other username? - )


----------



## colleengail726 (Aug 1, 2007)

Dear Andy, 

I am avoiding controversy so I will just say 'Enjoy your travel'. 

Dear Andrea Luchesi, 

You believe Mozart did not die in December 1791 but returned in the form of a foreign ambassador to marry his wife (Constanze) for a second time. If this is not 'controversy' then I don't know the meaning of the term. You also believe you are the resurrected Kapellmeister of Bonn, Andrea Luchesi, whose mission in life is to set the record straight on music of the late 18th century. None of these eccentricities merits a ban from this forum. In fact, you should post here on your ideas. But may I correct you on your last post - I am not planning to leave here. I plan to be free of controversial threads. Which is itself highly controversial, of course. 

Regards


----------



## Andrea Luchesi (Aug 2, 2007)

colleengail726 said:


> You believe Mozart did not die in December 1791 but returned in the form of a foreign ambassador to marry his wife (Constanze) for a second time. You also believe you are the resurrected Kapellmeister of Bonn, Andrea Luchesi, whose mission in life is to set the record straight on music of the late 18th century.
> Regards


I also claim that I am Robert Newman.


----------



## colleengail726 (Aug 1, 2007)

Very good. In this case you should rightly be banned from this forum. Yes ?


----------



## Andrea Luchesi (Aug 2, 2007)

I probably will.


----------

